# Hand plane restoration



## Kenbo (Apr 19, 2015)

I had a co-worker that gave me an old junker hand plane. It was slated for the garbage and he asked if I would like it. I said I would and for months, it has sat in my shop while I work on my crane build. I've never restored a hand plane before but was excited to learn how and learn as I go. I started of by disassembling the plane and soaking all the badly rusted parts in vinegar for 1 1/2 days. That soak removed almost all of the rust, which I was very surprised about. I cleaned all the parts and put them aside. I was able to polish all of the original brass hardware back to shiny new looking condition. The tote was broken, so I had to make a new one and while I was making that, I had to make a new knob as well. From there, I worked on the sole. It needed to been cleaned and flattened. I started with 120 grit sandpaper and worked along with 220, 400, 600, 1000, 1200 and finally 1500 to finish it off. Some might say that the 1500 was a little excessive, but it sure is purdy!!!! I masked off the shiny parts and freshened up the paint job on the plane. I'm amazed at how much work it is to rework that sole, but man am I happy with the results. I also cleaned up the iron, flattened the chip breaker, lapped and sharpened the iron. There's still more to come, but I thought you might like to see the progress so far.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice!!! Love all the pics... Thanks for posting! Any parts give you a real headache?


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 19, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Nice!!! Love all the pics... Thanks for posting! Any parts give you a real headache?



Still more work to do. No really problematic pieces, just some that took a lot of work.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Very cool Ken. That looks awesome.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice Kenn, it is a very gratifying experience bringing something back like that. I have done a couple and have a couple to do yet. I like the laminated handle and knob, nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brandon (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nicely done, I have several old planes I've been planning to restore. Maybe your post will get me motivated to start on em lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 24, 2015)

Finished up the plane today. Put it all together. Wasn't working quite right. Found the chip breaker to be out of square. Had to regrind the chip breaker and them grind a new bevel so that it sat perfectly on the blade. Ended up re-lapping the blade and putting another 30 bevel with a 35 degree micro bevel. Adjusted the frog, repair the blade tilt, etc etc etc and took it for a spin. Although it is just a lower quality plane, I'm blown away with its performance. I'm a very happy guy and I'm moving on to my next plane restoration.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 24, 2015)

Very nice kenbo, I have a few I need to tackle also just don't know where to start. Did you watch a video or something to help,you along the way?


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 24, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Very nice kenbo, I have a few I need to tackle also just don't know where to start. Did you watch a video or something to help,you along the way?




Nope. I just kind of went at it, and when I got stuck, then I went looking for answers. I'd be more than happy to help you along the way with your restoration if you'd like. I'm no expert, but I can pass on what I learned. I've got a second plane that was my dad's soaking in vinegar right now, waiting to be restored as well. I will be posting a 2 part video, showing the entire process starting next week if you are interested.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2015)

Incredible end result! Looks brand new! Congrats. Video would be very helpful. Chunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 25, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Incredible end result! Looks brand new! Congrats. Video would be very helpful. Chunk




I'll post the link here on this thread once the show is uploaded next week.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice job Ken = I wouldn't expect anything less precise from you - no surprise there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow that is outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nicely done sir. I have a few just sitting around my garage.....maybe after I see your video I might get motivated.


----------



## Kenbo (May 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## dycmark (May 9, 2015)

I have been subscribed to your channel for a long time, it is really ironic that I just started a restoration a few days ago and was watching a few peoples methods.. I had to laugh when I saw this come across my activity feed this today. I couldn't help but notice the crane in the background either.

I will be headed up to my brothers to start the Vinegar Soak tonight . I hadn't decided how to deal with it but this sewed it up for me! I will try to take some pics also and let you know how to works for me..


----------



## Kenbo (May 9, 2015)

I'd love to see some pictures. Heck, you can even post them here on this thread if you want. Thanks for the subscription to the channel. Look for the conclusion video next Friday. I will post here on the forum as well. Good luck with your restoration.


----------



## Keith (May 25, 2015)

Nice resto!!! I've got a bit brace on the table ready to "de-rust" Ive got an electrolysis tank, but if the vinegar works that well I'm gonna let her soak in it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 26, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2015)

Very cool videos Ken, luv it!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Richardson (Aug 24, 2016)

Great videos, been looking for a good vinegar video so thanks for taking the time to demonstrate how it works. I have a couple Disston saws I need to soak and clean up, pretty excited about getting started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't set that thing in the sun, you might set your shop on fire!


----------



## bwallac7 (Jan 23, 2017)

The handle and the knob turned out looking very nice.


----------

